# Vaping mums' babies weigh same as nosmokers'



## Hooked (22/1/20)

https://www.independent.ie/irish-ne...abies-weigh-same-as-non-smokers-38880839.html
21 Jan. 2020

“Pregnant women in a Dublin maternity hospital who used e-cigarettes delivered babies who had the same birthweight as non-smokers, a new study reveals. The study at the Coombe Hospital found it was significantly greater than the birthweight of tobacco smokers. It looked at 240 women attending the hospital who had a history of only using e-cigarettes …

Infants born to e-cigarette users had a mean birthweight of 3,470g, which was similar to non-smokers. It was significantly greater than the birthweight of smokers' babies at 3,116g. Gestation at delivery was the same in all groups.

Babies of tobacco smokers are on average 200g lighter than babies of non-smokers, which can cause problems during and after labour …

Tobacco cigarettes deliver nicotine along with thousands of harmful chemicals. E-cigarettes allows a person to inhale nicotine through a vapour rather than smoke. By itself, nicotine is relatively harmless. E-cigarettes do not produce tar or carbon monoxide, the two main toxins in cigarette smoke. Carbon monoxide is particularly harmful to developing babies.

The HSE said e-cigarettes are not currently recommended for pregnant women but nicotine replacement therapy can reduce or remove symptoms of withdrawal."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (22/1/20)

Eish, still not really a great message to send.
My main concern would be more the influence of nicotine on a developing brain than the weight of the child.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## klipdrifter (23/1/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Eish, still not really a great message to send.
> My main concern would be more the influence of nicotine on a developing brain than the weight of the child.


Yes, I don't think vaping/smoking should be good for a pregnancy but the positive I do find here is that vaping has some better properties than the stinkies. In today's war between tobacco companies and vaping companies we as vapers have to take every positive we can and hope it helps convince governments that eciggs are better...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

